

Cheap, 'safe' drug kills most cancers - nvk
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn10971-cheap-safe-drug-kills-most-cancers.html

======
cat
[http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/05/...](http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/05/cure-
for-cancer-resurfaces-and.html)

~~~
russell
The second article, posted by cat, seems to indicate that DCA works: 4 out 5
patients had their life span extended. What is curious is that follow-up
(expensive) double blind tests were not performed. Was it because there was no
money to be made because DCA is not patentable or was it because the efficacy
was marginal?

